# Prima - My first aquascape



## Spiral_BG (1 Dec 2018)

*Final full tank shot:*





*Title: *Prima

*Dimensions: *80x40x40

*CO2: *5kg cylinder and inline diffuser

*Filtration: *JBL cristalprofil e702

*Lights: *Ledaquarisatik with 4000k 6500k and "grow" led bars

*Photo Period:* from 10.30 to 19.30

*Fertilisation: *PMDD

*Substrate: *Quarz Gravel

*Hardscape: *Lava Stones and wood

*Flora: *
Ludwigia Sp super red
Rotala H ra
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Callitrichoides
Cryptocoryne Brown
Pogostemon Helferi
Microsorum
Buces
Weeping Moss


*Fauna: *
Microdevario kubotai
Otos
Neocaridina Davidi


----------



## Sick1166 (17 Dec 2018)

very nice


----------



## Chris jowett (4 Jan 2019)

How do you get the moss to look like that, guessing its the CO2 making it look lush


----------



## Keith GH (5 Jan 2019)

Spiral_BG

If that is your first Aquascape it's very good.  One criticism would be try to link both ends together at the back at the moment it looks like two separate Aquascapes.   It can be done with the correct planting then making you Aquascape excellent.

Keith


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Jan 2019)

Nice aquascape  Loving the Microdevario Kubotai. Great accompaniment.


----------



## Sick1166 (7 Jan 2019)

very nice


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2019)

Nice, looks good

As Keith mentioned above I think something in the middle would make it that bit better, a bit of wood linking the bits on either side like it's flowing through with some moss would look great


----------



## Keith Dodd (8 Jan 2019)

WOW That is amazing


----------



## Mark bowen (19 Jan 2019)

I like it    A lot


----------



## danclouds (5 Feb 2019)

Love the reds in the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

